# CC Experience Thus Far



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

Picked up a sampler and a few singles mentioned here from a reputable source below. When I finally decided to take the plunge it took me awhile to finally put 2+2 together to find a couple of reliable sources mostly from hints here on Puff. Thanks everyone!! :grin2:

Like a kid on Christmas morning I of course could not wait to let them even rest before I had to start trying some. Unfortunately had a lot of problems due to being too wet but what surprised me is they were not bitter and when I did get them to smoke were pretty good. Not wiz bang like I was expecting but what do I know. Want to retry a few I didn't have good results with but thus far have really enjoyed the HU and HdM. Can let the rest sit another month before continuing but now look forward to the others. Wish me luck as I think I found another slippery slope!


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I was in your shoes a year ago. And since then have switched to 99.9% CC only and haven't looked back. I still keep a small stash of NC's but finding what I like and discovering this hobby anew all over again has been amazing. 

Enjoy the slippery cliff's edge! Lord knows I fell off face first with no parachute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome
      

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

All good sticks there.
If you stick with the adventure, you'll see resting yields optimum results.
Try to avoid eating unripened fruit.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

CritterBuddy said:


> Picked up a sampler and a few singles mentioned here from a reputable source below. When I finally decided to take the plunge it took me awhile to finally put 2+2 together to find a couple of reliable sources mostly from hints here on Puff. Thanks everyone!! :grin2:
> 
> Like a kid on Christmas morning I of course could not wait to let them even rest before I had to start trying some. Unfortunately had a lot of problems due to being too wet but what surprised me is they were not bitter and when I did get them to smoke were pretty good. Not wiz bang like I was expecting but what do I know. Want to retry a few I didn't have good results with but thus far have really enjoyed the HU and HdM. Can let the rest sit another month before continuing but now look forward to the others. Wish me luck as I think I found another slippery slope!


I feel your pain bro..I'm a huge proponent of patience and letting smokes rest for at least six months to a year before thinking about lighting one up..but I've gotta admit when I got my first couple boxes of ccsin the mail. I smoked em rott, like it was my job.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

UBC03 said:


> I feel your pain bro..I'm a huge proponent of patience and letting smokes rest for at least six months to a year before thinking about lighting one up..but I've gotta admit when I got my first couple boxes of ccsin the mail. I smoked em rott, like it was my job.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Until a BOTL has a few hundred Havanas or so, holding them for months or longer just doesn't make sense.

Just buy more than you can smoke, eventually long rest and aging will occur naturally.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If you look around you'll see a lot of guys only a year or two in from their first step into the darkside comment that they're smoking up whatever is left of their NC's just to get rid of them and not buying any more, or now buying NC's very selectively. Might as well get to work smoking them up now while you let your new Cubano house guests rest up from the trip. But hold onto your wallet for a while until you know for sure; a very high percentage of voyagers sail on into these uncharted waters and never look back.

You've got a very nice cross-section there. The JLP's are basically yard-gars; decent, though not really a fair representation of the breed. But everything else in the group is quite nice. When they're rested and ready look for as much in similarities between them as there are differences. IMO they are all variations on a theme; but with enough nuance between them to never be boring!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> Just buy more than you can smoke, eventually long rest and aging will occur naturally.


DONE..LOL

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

please don't torch me, but for me it's not worth the risk.
Luckily, I have a friend who's more adventures. And we split boxes. Longest wait on arrival was once a year and a 1/2. AVG is 3 months


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

splattttttt said:


> please don't torch me, but for me it's not worth the risk.
> Luckily, I have a friend who's more adventures. And we split boxes. Longest wait on arrival was once a year and a 1/2. AVG is 3 months


Risk? Depending on the vendor, some re-ship if confiscated by customs. If the 2nd is snagged they offer a refund. Think of the 15 or so boxes I've purchased so far, longest wait was 20 business days. Most arrive within 2 weeks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Absolutely. Until a BOTL has a few hundred Havanas or so, holding them for months or longer just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Just buy more than you can smoke, eventually long rest and aging will occur naturally.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am in the same boat as everyone else. When I first started back smoking, I bought everything that showed up on the WTS section here on Puff. Bought some great stuff and ain't complaining. Then I bought 2 - 3 packs of CC Monty #2's. Waited a month and smoked one and was NOT impressed. Had a few friends gift me and one person in particular (Jack) hit me with a CC.. H Upmann .....WOW. My famous saying now is....."On the 8th day God created the H Upmann mag 46. It is so good, He had to rest a day." Once I understood better the profile of CC's better, that is 90% of what I buy now. BUT, there are still quite a few NC's that please me very well. SO......... Yeah Me! ...


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm in the selectively buying NCs camp. I still very much enjoy trying new cigars but, I'm getting much better at not buying every $10 5er on C bid lol. I've bought some great smokes in the WTS section as well. The more I develop my palette the more CCs I find myself looking at. I'll be slowly building my CC collection while enjoying the NCs I have. If I've learned anything here it's that you can't rush anything cigar related. I'm sure years from now I'll look back and, wonder how I've accumulated so many great cigars. The journey is the best part.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I've bought 16 boxes on CC's in the last 6-8 months. The only ones I've cracked open are HUHC which I absolutely love, MC#4 which I like almost as much, and PLP which I've had one of and they need more sleep. I picked up a 5er of Mag 46 and it's resting. I'll have one for my birthday late in June. 

I have about 200 more NCs on hand. Most are good stuff. I'm smoking 2 NC for every 1 CC until I build some rested stock. No more buying NC's. Not until I deplete my stash and even then it'll be very few.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

I really need to bite the bullet and take the plunge. I've been trying to find singles to build myself a sampler unsuccessfully as I don't want to get a box and end up not liking them


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> I really need to bite the bullet and take the plunge. I've been trying to find singles to build myself a sampler unsuccessfully as I don't want to get a box and end up not liking them


PM me your address and I'll send you a few sticks to try out. I don't have a huge selection as I've just started down the CC road but I'm happy to share with a BOTL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

AAAAAAA.....Sooooo this is why you guys with all the CCs are so willing to bomb (mostly NCs) folks! Would also explain the age on the NCs. LOL JK! I've gotten a handful of CCs from the few bombs I've been hit with so far, but have yet to try any. I'm going on a cruise in Oct. and plan to pick up as many as I can afford while out of the country. Still haven't pulled the trigger on buying any online yet (for reasons I cannot discuss). Only a matter of time though I guess, but I just ventured into the pipe territory so gotta watch the bank account consuming hobbies. (-_(-_-)_-)


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> AAAAAAA.....Sooooo this is why you guys with all the CCs are so willing to bomb (mostly NCs) folks! Would also explain the age on the NCs. LOL JK! I've gotten a handful of CCs from the few bombs I've been hit with so far, but have yet to try any. I'm going on a cruise in Oct. and plan to pick up as many as I can afford while out of the country. Still haven't pulled the trigger on buying any online yet (for reasons I cannot discuss). Only a matter of time though I guess, but I just ventured into the pipe territory so gotta watch the bank account consuming hobbies. (-_(-_-)_-)


Go ahead and, fire one of those CCs. I promise you won't immediately start wanting to order them


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

I would really like to try some but don't know where to start. I don't want to ask openly and break the rules but a nudge would sure help!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Go ahead and, fire one of those CCs. I promise you won't immediately start wanting to order them


You drug pusher!! :vs_laugh: I've been eyeballing a couple that Jake sent me a while ago, but now I've gotten some goodies from Nate so I'll let the CCs continue to nap.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

ELLASU said:


> I would really like to try some but don't know where to start. I don't want to ask openly and break the rules but a nudge would sure help!


Ask google -cuban cigars for sale---then search for reviews for the vendors mentioned...i think this answer is within the rules if not it won't be up long...........


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

avitti said:


> Ask google -cuban cigars for sale---then search for reviews for the vendors mentioned...i think this answer is within the rules if not it won't be up long...........


Thanks, I'm doing that now. There are a few guys who openly endorse sources and walk you thru the processes. I found a couple of good ones with plenty of detail. Glad to know I'm on the right track.

Thanks again!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

avitti said:


> Ask google -cuban cigars for sale---then search for reviews for the vendors mentioned...i think this answer is within the rules if not it won't be up long...........


I wish you wouldn't make me have to think so hard Tony. It can stand. But only on a technicality since it doesn't actually name names. Still, in truth the intent of the policy on sources is to prevent actively and publicly encouraging practices unfortunately still prohibited here in the USA. Therefore, PM's are really a better choice for decimation of such info. :wink2:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

:spank::spank:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

LeatherNeck said:


> AAAAAAA.....Sooooo this is why you guys with all the CCs are so willing to bomb (mostly NCs) folks! Would also explain the age on the NCs. LOL JK! I've gotten a handful of CCs from the few bombs I've been hit with so far, but have yet to try any. I'm going on a cruise in Oct. and plan to pick up as many as I can afford while out of the country. Still haven't pulled the trigger on buying any online yet (for reasons I cannot discuss). Only a matter of time though I guess, but I just ventured into the pipe territory so gotta watch the bank account consuming hobbies. (-_(-_-)_-)


Unfortunately, almost all of the Cuban cigars you will see in tourist areas in the islands are fakes. Only purchase cigars at a La Casa Del Habanos (LCdH). These are the Authorized Cuban cigar stores.


----------

